# Helps with windows sound recorder



## windowsguy88 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello. I was using Windows sound recorder on a laptop using Windows 8.1. I was using a battery to power the computer. The battery died and the Windows recorder stopped recording.

After turning on the computer, is it all possible to retrieve the recording? I have used copy "%temp%\ART*.*" "%userprofile%\documents" at the command line to retrieve the file after the computer booted up. There was no file found. I found the copy "%temp%\ART*.*" "%userprofile%\documents" on this post:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-froze-while-saving-where-is-file-456820.html

Is there away to find the recording? It seems the sound recorder will temporarily store the recording. Does the Windows sound recorder permanently store files even if a recording is interrupted?


----------



## windowsguy88 (Nov 6, 2014)

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the recording didn't finish, then there will be no file to recover. If there is any trace of a file, it is probably corrupt and un usable as it is not complete.


----------



## windowsguy88 (Nov 6, 2014)

Is there a recorder that saves as it records in case the computer or recorder stops working?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

No, no file will save before it completes, unless you manually choose it to stop, then it will be complete because you chose it to stop and finish. If the computer restarts before the recording is done, the file will not be saved.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

Please see this thread for Sound Recorder file recovery -- > http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-froze-while-saving-where-is-file-456820.html

Have you followed all of the steps?

I know that the January 2010 SOLVED thread involved Vista and we are dealing with Windows 8, but it may be the same.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

